# My turn- End Grain Cutting Boards



## indychip (Aug 4, 2012)

Had a craft fair this past Saturday. Talk about a horrible location! This is typically a very large show with very good turn out. I got placed in a hallway towards the very back of the bldg. I would estimate that we had about 5% of the customers actually come down the hallway.

Anyway, here is a picture of some of the end grain boards we had on display. Next show is this weekend. We have a much better spot and we should do alot better.


----------



## mosco (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice boards
Could I ask what boards like that sell for at a craft show?


----------



## indychip (Aug 4, 2012)

This was my first craft fair selling these boards. I wasnt quite sure how they would sell or what price to put on each one. So what I did, I priced them at $40 a board foot. I measured each one and then multiplied that x $40. This way I fealt it was fair. The prices ranged anywhere from $85-$117. I sold 1 board this weekend at these prices. But, as I said earlier I had a horrible spot at the show. I hope to do better this weekend.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Did you talk to the promoter about your spot? I have found that when I have a bad spot at a good show, that when I talk to the promoter and let them know how I feel, I have generally have gotten a much better spot. If I didn't, I cancel the show and let them know why.

You paid the same as the other people who saw 100% of the people. They should have put signs or something to get people your way.


----------



## indychip (Aug 4, 2012)

I talked to the promoters during the show. They promised that if I pre-paid that same day for next years event, I would get in one of the prime spots. Couldnt get my money out fast enough. Now I just have to wait to see if they follow through with their promise.


----------



## SCengineer (Apr 26, 2011)

I would be interested to see how things go at your next show. Please keep us posted.


----------

